# Marklin anybody?



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

In the new GR there are a couple of letters to the editor giving Kevin grief for his omission of Marklin 1:32/#1 in his article on scale and gauge demystified. My question is, is anyone running Marklin? Do you know anyone running Marklin? I have yet to see any myself.

-Brian


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

In large scale? Just seen the tin stuff a few years ago, other than that they are virtually nonexistant from what I've seen. A local shop carries the small gauge stuff but its mighty pricey. Thats always been on of the huge turn offs to Marklin, now LGB as well from what prices have been listed. $400+ for a 2 axle KOF ? Cough!!


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a bunch of marklin cars that I run with my steamers. But I have hardly ever seen Marklin outside of that.


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

The true 1:32 Marklin stuff (as opposed to the tinplate toy "Maxi" line) is rare this side of the pond. I had a few pieces as part of a collection I bought and sold on Ebay a few years back. Beautiful models, nicely proportioned and detailed, and mostly in like-new condition too, but I was only able to get about 1/3 to 1/2 of the list price for any of it, which explains why you don't see too much of it on this side of the Atlantic: Just no demand for it, too expensive and too European for the American market I guess. You'll find a lot of it on the German Ebay site though, so apparently it's pretty popular over there.


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a pretty fair-size collection of Marklin MAXI locomotives (about 15 or so). While many of the pieces are fanciful creations, a number of them are very near identical to what would be found in Marklin's #1 gauge line. Beautifully made and beautiful running locomotives--as good as anything made in Large Scale in that regard. It's too bad the MAXI line was discontinued, in my opinion, but I understand the reasons for it.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I was in Berlin in November of 2000 (when US$1 = 2DM) and almost bought a Marklin gauge 1 4-6-0. Kick myself sometimes for not getting it when it was pretty cheap. 

Some of the more recent 4-6-2 Maxi pacifics and the coaches caught my eye a few years ago, but the price was too high. There is a local European only train shop nearby that imports the marklin gauge 1 stuff, but it is too expensive for me! I think it is nice stuff, however.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Brian 

There are several collectors of Marklin Ga 1 in the USA. HOWEVER, most are just that; they collect and display, not operate. And most that operate have indoor layouts and track power. 

There are a few who come to my standard gauge live steam meet who have Marklin rolling stock [freight and passenger] that they run with their Aster live steamers like the BR-01 and BR-03 Pacifics, the BR-86, and BR-38, and the BR-44 and BR-52 2-10-0s. A BR-96 0-8-8-0 shows up once in a while, but not often. 

So, yes, there is SOME floating around, and yes, they are true 1:32 scale models, but because of price and being models of German prototypes, not seen often. And the true 1:32 product line is designed to run on code 200 Marklin or Hubner track, not code 332. 

Regards


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, if you want to run larger 1 :32 German standard gauge live steamers, you do not have too much choice. 





















They are quite often offered 2nd hand in Germany, since not too many can handle them. Of course, if you want to run trains you need larger curves and to make it look convincing. 

No 45mm gauge model train looks good on overseized Code 332 track. In the above example, Code 250 steel track made by miha-modell is used. Code 200 would look even better, but it is a dealers modular layout, so he has to promotes his track.

Have fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Definitely true that #1 gauge trains (1:32) look a whole lot better on Code 250 or Code 200 track. Before he introduced his #1 gauge line, I tried to convince Mike Wolf to make them capable of handling Code 250 rails, but to no avail--probably because there is so much 332 track in use in this country, in particular. 

When they are set up and running, my Marklin items operate on Marklin's track (a very nice track system, but costly). Fortunately, I have a good stock of it, acquired some years ago.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Whilst hardly common here in Australia, I know of three or four collector/operators of the Märklin #1 gauge trains. 
Indeed I have converted a number of them to battery R/C for one lucky owner. 
Beautifully engineered and assembled, they all ran superbly.


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian, 

We had a club member that had a Markin loco.. I liked it so I went on a hunting trip for 1.. Never found 1 & checked all the area LHS's, none there.. Some had the HO stuff but no large scale.. Common statement was go to Europe & get it there.. There was 1 store in the KC area that had some but not what I wanted.. They were priced @ list plus plus.. 

BulletBob


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

I have quite a few pieces of Gauge 1 Marklin, as does my dad. Its beautiful, highly detailed stuff. The detail and accuracy was way ahead for its time, infact back in the 70s and 80s they were probably the only company building fine scale stuff for gauge 1 on mass. While less popular in the US due to their German only prototypes, I agree that they should not be exluded from articles in GR on subjects like that. 

David.


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Please post pics, I thought they ran on AC not DC


----------

